

U.S. Patent Office Cancels Redskins Trademark Registration - kanamekun
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/19/sports/football/us-patent-office-cancels-redskins-trademark-registration.html

======
Alupis
Previous discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7910168](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7910168)

